# Cold Brew



## Edda (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Want to make some cold brew this summer anyone got any tried and tested methods/equipment they use? Have made it at home in the past but just wondering whats the easiest method making it in larger batches ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ratio of 80grms coffee to 1000grms of water is a good place to start - steep for around 24hrs with a stir every now and then. Suggest a grind consistency of medium coarse. Recommend filtering the cold brew which will remove most of the fines and some oils but will result in a clear rather than cloudy end product. A V60 will do the trick but you will have to change the filter more than once for a litre of cold brew as the paper will become saturated with fines and will stop filtering. Don't forget to rinse the filter papers before filtering.

Lighter roasts work best IMO.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Would that recipe produce a concentrate or would it be good to go?


----------



## Edda (Mar 30, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ratio of 80grms coffee to 1000grms of water is a good place to start - steep for around 24hrs with a stir every now and then. Suggest a grind consistency of medium coarse. Recommend filtering the cold brew which will remove most of the fines and some oils but will result in a clear rather than cloudy end product. A V60 will do the trick but you will have to change the filter more than once for a litre of cold brew as the paper will become saturated with fines and will stop filtering. Don't forget to rinse the filter papers before filtering.
> 
> Lighter roasts work best IMO.


Thanks will give it a go.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

you'll have to taste it and decide. You can use muslin to filter a large batch. At home I do it with V60 filters but it takes ages.


----------

